

Police Have a Much Bigger Domestic-Abuse Problem Than the NFL Does - willow9886
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2014/09/police-officers-who-hit-their-wives-or-girlfriends/380329/?single_page=true

======
Someone1234
When police don't follow the laws already on the books, I don't see what
public outrage would accomplish. Seems like every week there is public outrage
when an unarmed black person gets shot in the back by a police officer "scared
for their life" or "they touched their belt!" but yet, almost zero firings,
zero prosecutions, zero reform, and so on for thirty plus years.

I do care about DV, but with all of the issues the police in the US have in
terms of corruption, abuse, incompetence, and how they're constantly protected
by politicians, judges, and prosecutors, what can be done? We cannot even stop
killers, how do you expect us to stop DV? Police drunk drive with impunity!

I guess people pick on the NFL because the NFL has actually been responsive
and at least SOMETHING happens. They would try to get the police to deal with
internal-DV too if they thought it might accomplish anything.

The police are so beyond society's control now that no amount of bitching
about DV will solve anything.

~~~
willow9886
I agree. It's probably also important to note that any long term hyper
stressful activity, occupation, or profession will manifest a high percentage
of partner and child abuse. So it's not just football or policing, it's
symptomatic of a greater issue.

